# Horse abandonment



## Lynne1511 (29 January 2016)

Hi just looking for some advice! I've been loaning a horse for over a year have built up a great relationship and love to horse to bits she's a 9 year old warmblood with shivers so can be a challenge....5 months ago the owner done a runner from Scotland to England not any word or notice for the past 5 months I've been paying livery food shoes etc for her and last week I got a message to say the owner was selling her and wanted the money within the week...I'm a single parent an no way could I give her the money what she was asking was silly but offered a good amount less money I've spent over past 5 months when she abandoned heron sick to my stomach to lose her but cannot afford her price tried calling equestrian lawyer but having no response does anyone have any idea where I stand in my rights any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## chillipup (29 January 2016)

Tricky situation, as I'm assuming you didn't contact the police, rspca or whoever for their advice when she did the runner 5 months ago? So the horse has never been recorded as being abandoned?  I'd give her the bill for the cost you've incurred for the last 5 months livery, food,bedding shoes,vet etc looking after the horse she technically abandoned. I think she's just trying it on with you, to see if you'll pay her asking price. If you tell her that the RSPCA/BHS etc were infact contacted and involved when she did this runner and they'd be only too pleased to speak with her, and that unless she reduces the price to an acceptable level, one that you could afford, (and you'd be doing her the favour by this) you will be contacting them again to take the matter further. I take it the YO is happy to accept your money every month, but would they also be happy to make sure the horse is not removed from the yard, should the owner turn up? Keep on trying with a solicitor for professional advice meanwhile.


----------



## Archangel (30 January 2016)

Is the money you have paid for livery etc above and beyond what is required for the loan?  If it is then present her with a bill for the extra money and tell her to take the horse away immediately.  She can sell the horse herself.  

If you have been paying normal amount and she is ending the loan abruptly then it is a shame because you invested in the horse thinking long term but I guess you would have paid that anyway as part of the loan.  Offer what you think the horse is worth and if she declines end the loan agreement and inform her she is to remove the horse.


----------



## ycbm (30 January 2016)

Tell her a nine year old with a degenerative disease, as shivers is, is worth nothing in today's market. Certainly less than it would cost to transport her south, never mind livery while she sells.How is she going to come and fetch her from you and sell her?

Call her bluff, she's calling yours. Offer her a price which is less than the cost of keeping her for the last five months has been and send her an invoice showing her owing you money. Get written confirmation she is yours, you don't want her crawling back out of the woodwork in a few years time to claim ownership.


----------



## ycbm (30 January 2016)

And please do bear in mind before you commit to her totally that shivers can be degenerative and as a pre existing condition you won't be able to insure for future problems with it. Be absolutely certain in your mind that you should keep her. I do understand that you are very attached.


----------



## Lynne1511 (30 January 2016)

Morning thanks for replays unfortunately I didn't contact police she did have 3 horses at the yard took 2 and left the one that I loan previously my loan was 2 days per week in sat 5 months I've had to find the time to do full time job plus daily horse duties at the yard...my outcome weekly has went from 20 pounds to around 60 pounds with it being winter and bad weather...I wish I had contacted police or rspca at the time but never thought of doing that...the owner was paying 80 per week full livery so tried saying about how much I have saved her over this time but she's not bothered that no she's just interested in the money she lives 100 s of miles away and don't think she has the space to get the mare until she's sold from where she is just now...so stressful


----------



## Shay (30 January 2016)

I'm really sorry for you OP -it is rotten when you fall in love with a horse.  But the owner is abusing your good nature.  The horse is unsaleable I'm afraid.  Really no-one would by a horse with shivers.  Or at least not unless they loved them deeply first.

The technically correct answer is to walk away yourself and leave the owner to do what she wants. I suspect the reason she left this one behind when she went south was because she knew then the horse was going to be an issue long term.  But we all know it isn't as easy as that - especially when you love her.

I would say - please don't pay this owner anything right now.  Sit tight.  I know its a gamble and that she might just come and collect the horse.  But she very probably won't.  Right now she has a nice cushy number where you pay for everything.  If she collects the horse she'll have to pay long distance transport, livery and vets bills.  And she has abandoned the horse before.

Longer term.... perhaps do some research on what happens with a horse with Shivers.  Ask yourself some pretty tough questions about whether this is what you want -or can afford - going forwards.  Everyone on here knows - and most first hand -how tough that decision is.  And we all feel for you.  But these are very expensive animals.  Most of us need to struggle with balancing the books and our hearts.

If you do decide to keep on with the horse you will need to resolve the ownership issue.  Right now you don't have the ability to ask a vet to PTS as and when the shivers worsens.  You need to resolve that.  The law is different in Scotland to England & Wales so I would suggest you contact a solicitor or the BHS legal line if you are a member.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Penny Less (30 January 2016)

If you are only really responsible for the horses bills etc for 2 days a week can you not tell the YO that you are no longer loaning the horse
and give her the owners contact number so she can force the issue one way or the other ?


----------



## D66 (30 January 2016)

Send her a bill for the livery minus your contribution, so £40 per week and say you no longer wish to loan, and send a copy to the yard owner making sure the YO has the horse owners address and walk away. Talk to the yard owner as well.
If you are a BHS member they have a very good help line. If you take on the horse you would have to factor in potentially large vet bills and wouldn't be able to insure for pre existing conditions.


----------



## Theocat (7 February 2016)

If you agreed to take on the full costs when the owner moved away, and you agreed she was on loan,  then you probably can't argue about the costs you've incurred over the past five months - there is always a danger with loans that the horse will be taken back or sold.

You're on much stronger ground if you just tell the owner that you can't afford to pay what she's asking,  that £xxx is your best and final offer, and if she won't accept it you are terminating the loan with immediate effect. Tell the yard owner as well. I don't imagine it will take long before the owner decides she can accept your offer after all.

As others have said, though, I would think carefully about purchasing the horse at all. It sounds as though both time and money could be a stretch, and she could potentially end up as an expensive ornament in the not too distant future. It is always hard when you love them, but it sounds as though you would be better moving on and finding a new share that you can love just as much.


----------



## luckyoldme (7 February 2016)

i really think that she is counting on your emotional connection with the horse.
Try to get someone to give you a sensible valuation bearing in mind her health condition, offer it to the owner and be prepared to walk away....The only other option is to accept that this person is a good manipulator and give her the asking price.


----------

